# Can i get pregnant with FHS of 10.4?



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

hello everyone i'd like to know if anyone is in a similar situation.

i'll try and give you the short version...(3 years been trying to get pregnant, have tried clomid now on the short ivf treatment)

i'm 31 and have been diagnosed with severe grade IV endometriosis and have had my left fallopian tube removed. 

i have a low antral follicle count and low egg reserves (FHS 10.4). we had one round of ICSI ( due to hubby's sperm quality and quantity) ivf in Leicester which was a BFN, and were told that my eggs were very abnormal. we only got one egg that that was okay to use out of 6 that were collected. they are refusing to treat us anymore due to this and recommended an egg donor (out of the blue), which has left me feeling numb, but i'm trying to get my head around it, just incase. 

i feel very disappointed with the result, and hurt and abandoned by leicester. there was no mention to say that if things didn't go THEIR way they wouldn't treat us anymore. 

i went to our GP today and he's referring us to another clinic. i just hope its not too long await.

if any of you lovely ladies have a similar condition and have got pregnant that would be such a boost to us.

thanks everyone  xx


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Hi HA31
Im not pregant (yet!) but saw your post about FSH and you having endo and wanted to comment to offer some reassurance as I know during my 3year battle with infertility I could do with it at times.  My FSH was 13 so im doing IVF pivate as we speak (I had my EC today (eeek very exciting) and managed to produce 6 good quality eggs) as the NHS cut off in my PCT (Kingston, Surrey) is FSH of 10.  I asked for a 2nd opinion (another blood test, 4 months after the first) and it came back as FSH only 6 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was furious, I was so upset to be withdrawn from the waiting list. They seem to think anything over 10 has less chance of working and will cost more. 
Anyway what I have learnt is, is that FSH varies every month. The most accurate test is a AMH test.  Have you had this ? The nhs do not provide this blood test for free so we paid £60 for it.  Its a far more accurate reading  and lets you know your egg reserves.
My point is, even though at this stage this is not a success story, is that with a FSH of 13, I also have endo and have also been trying for 3 years (similar to you) I have managed to get this far in my ivf cycle and have responded well.  Dont be disheartened, believe me I know its easy to

all the best xxx


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Just read both your posts and thought I'd let you know that it may be possible to get an AMH test on te NHS.  My DH and I are having private tx as he has children from a previous marriage so we don't qualify for NHS treatment.  I'm waiting for AF to arrive so I can start my monitoring cycle at ARGC.  I needed tests done so I asked my GP for AMH, FSH, LH, Oestradiol, Thyroid profile and they did them all.  It might me worth asking.

Good Luck to you both


----------



## Pebble1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ha13 - just to confirm what DINKIN said, FSH does vary month to month. First time mine was 7, second time 13.1 and third 9.5!! Very confusing and seems no logic to it so try not to get too hung up on the number xx


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

hi Pebble1, HappyGirl8819 and DINKIN82,

sorry i have't replied sooner, haven't checked the site for awhile as i was on it everyday, and thought i'd give myself a rest from thinking about stuff. 

but wanted to thank you all for your posts they have been a great help and reassurance.

my last consultant in leicester told us about the AMH test (having it done privately), but we decided to not have it done as we were scared that no other clinic would accept us if it can back bad news. 

since joining this site lots of ladies have been saying that their FHS goes up and down, which the consultant didn't explain to us, leaving us feeling upset and disheartened.

but on a really good point, today we got our next referral date at bourn hall 6TH JUNE, HURRAY  . i was really scared they wouldn't want to see us due to what leicester found.

thanks again, and lots of luck to you all, and with all your sticky eggs.

xx


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

hi everyone,

really looking forward to today, we have our seminar meeting at bourn hall...cant wait to get things moving again  . we just need a boost and even though its just a meeting it feels like such a big step towards staring our 2nd round of ivf.

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

hi everyone,

our first ivf consultation is this wednesday at bourn hall, can't wait to see what is said and hopefully a more positive outcome than last time.  

xx


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

At the beginning of my last cycle I had my fsh tested and it was 14.68.
and we fell pregnant with twins, we lost one at 16 weeks but we still have a beautiful boy due in October.

Dont lose heart. FSH is just a number. I am 41. You are much younger and therefore will have much more success.

Dont even worry about testing your amh. An fsh of 10 is just fine! 

In all my cycles and at my age only one clinic tested my amh. ARGC in london is the top clinci and they dont ever test or look at amh. They like fsh to be 10 or lower and wait for a cycle that is 10 or lower. But if I had done this cycle with them, they wouldnt have cycles me as my fsh was too high.

Dont let it get you down! I cried too many tears over my aging eggs before the cycle that My dd came from. It is not worth spending your energy worrying about it. 

When I started treatent at 36, I thought anyone trying after 40 was      as it would never work!! Well as we had my DD at 39, we did our first cycle for a sibling the month before I turned 40. I always said I would never continue trying after 40 as it was a lost cause!! and at 41 we are expecting!!    

A friend of mine at 32 did her first roudn of IVF. she had a high fsh of around 14. She got 2 eggs and they put one back and she had a beautiful boy. No one told her 14 was a high fsh and she never stressed about it. She had no idea that it was even a problem. She had tried naturally for 5 years and on her first round of IVF she fell pregnant. And while on maternity leave, she fell pregnant!! Silly girl forgot to do contraception.!!!! She has just had her little surprise!! and is now on contraception!!     She has a 14 month old and a baby and a very high FSH!!
It is just a number!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

hi nevergiveup1,

thank you very much for taking the time to replying and telling me about your journey. i'm so sorry to hear about your loss. 

i'm so happy for you and you partner to hear that you'll have your wonderful bundle of baby boy joy in october   

its reassuring to hear stories like yours. i've had enough time to get over our first failed ivf attempt and with everyones reassurance that a fsh of 10.4 is nothing to worry about i'm ready to hit the floor running again.

it sounds like different doctors tell you different things at different stages of treatment, and some are obviously better than other, we felt that our last one wasn't very helpful or sympathetic to our results, or the next stage we should take.

thank you also for telling me about your friend's story       yes i guess it is just a number so no more stressing for me, lets hope. i'm trying lots of herbal things to bring it down. i've no idea if these will work but i've got to try something while waiting to start round 2  

congratulations again


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

hi,

just been told i'll have to go onto a contraception injection for 3 months to reduce my endo's then we can start our 2nd round of ivf.

i'll have 3 injections once a month so that everything inside has time to heal and my ovaries can go back to normal.

should get this done on monday, i'm hoping  

lets hope the 3 months goes quickly.

x


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

great get my first Prostap injection tomorrow.

a little step closer to round 2


----------

